# mug-pipe



## Mihály

Helló!
Szintén Hammett 20-as években játszódó novellájában használ a saját otthonában egy lecsúszott szélhámos mug-pipe-ot. Ugyanaz, aki előzőleg előhozta az opium-layert (a válaszok alapján  ez ópium(szívó) készlet magyarul). És én még mindig nem értek a droggal kapcsolatos cuccokhoz, szóval megint kérnék egy kis segítséget. Hogy hívják azt magyarul, amit valószínűleg egy szlenges angol szóval mug-pipe-nak hív Hammett? Azt a pipát tehát, amellyel drogot lehet szívni?
Köszi!


----------



## Zsanna

Szia,
Ha megnézed ezt a wiki oldalt, akkor a leírásban meglátod, hogy a pipa egyik része egy _ceramic pipe-bowl_. Szerintem ez lehet a mug-pipe, de sajna bevett fordítást én sem tudok rá.


----------



## Mihály

Hát igen, ez a nehéz dolog benne. Meg kéne kérdezni egy drogost...


----------

